# Weinmann Schwinn brake adapter



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 8, 2018)

Hoping to find one or two of these lil guys—


----------



## buickmike (Oct 22, 2018)

ANY luck in finding this item?


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Oct 22, 2018)

buickmike said:


> ANY luck in finding this item?



I did locate 2. They were priced outside of what I personally was willing to pay. One popped up for sale on instagram, and I believe the other was offered to me via RRB.


----------

